
Jim Dunne, photographer who revealed automakers’ deepest secrets, dies at 87 - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/mark-phelan/2019/08/21/jim-dunne-man-who-revealed-automakers-deepest-secrets-passes/2065600001/
======
rmason
They're called spy photographers. This guy created an entire industry. Maybe
it's more important in Detroit than elsewhere.

There are photographers sneaking pictures of European cars too. Oddly there's
no one sneaking pictures of early versions of Japanese, Chinese or Korean
cars.

